# Under and Angel's wingspan - A Dark Angels Plog



## melsaphim (Jan 1, 2010)

Having returned to the hobby once more it's time I kicked things off and finally built, painted and gamed with a fully codex legal force of some size bigger than 500pts

And so it is I start my Dark Angels. Now I'll be honest the real reason I'm doing these guys is because I just finished reading the superb novel 'Purging of Kadillus' by Gav Thorpe and am currently in love with the green armoured dudes. And so when I saw a veteran pack in my local model shop I grabbed it up and began work.

Hopefully this will develop into a full PLOG as my army grows and expands and hopefully my painting won't be put to shame too much 

First I'll begin with the bases for my Veteran Squad, these are some awesome urban style bases I picked up from my local gaming club months back but never had a chance to use them, now I'm working on the Dark Angels 3rd Company in Kadillus Harbor it seemed a perfect time to dig them out.










C&C is welcome as always guys

cheers

Melsaphim


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

The bases look like a good start.

The only thing that sticks in my eye is the flagstone area on the top left base: unless it is just the photograph the light edging looks very thick, which makes them look cartoonish next to the realistic deck-plating.


----------



## melsaphim (Jan 1, 2010)

Yeah the flagstones do seem a little cartoon-ish in the picture, in real life they are not so bad but I am still working on them slowly, the brass section on the upper middle base needs a coating of shining gold and a wash with Baal red and Badab Black before it's finished.

Any hints on how to make the flagstones look less cartoon like??

Melsaphim


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

Yay! Finally a 3rd company DA plog! I'll be keeping my eye on this as things progress...


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

melsaphim said:


> Any hints on how to make the flagstones look less cartoon like??


From the look of them they are not really textured which makes it harder. If they do have texture then a light drybrush might be more realistic than the edge highlights.

Also, real life is many similar shades are usually block colours, so I suggest making one of the flags either slightly paler or slightly darker to represent different ages and weathering. If you are feeling experimental then you could also try some patches of green wash to indicate the start of lichen growth.

My other suggestion is to add in a yellowish-grey between the flags to represent cement.


----------



## Flerden (Aug 17, 2008)

The bases look cool, and I can't wati to see some paitned models too. 3rd company eh, I started to do the 5h company a little while ago, and I am about to start my PLOG :laugh:
Hopefully the forum is large enough for the both of us :friends:


----------



## melsaphim (Jan 1, 2010)

Flerden said:


> The bases look cool, and I can't wati to see some paitned models too. 3rd company eh, I started to do the 5h company a little while ago, and I am about to start my PLOG :laugh:
> Hopefully the forum is large enough for the both of us :friends:


Haha hopefully my company will be worthy of standing alongside yours, I#m hoping to get some painting done soon as 3 of the Veteran squad are fully asembled


----------



## melsaphim (Jan 1, 2010)

Quick post before bed as long as no one minds  this time with pictures ^.^

I present to you the first batch of Veterans from the Dark Angels' 3rd Company in action on Piscina IV










































I've also finished the bases and have attempted to make the flagstones as un-cartoon like as I possibly can with the skills I have.

Well that's all for me for tonight but I shall be hitting the green paint tomorrow and working hard on these fellows

Cheers

Melsaphim


----------



## melsaphim (Jan 1, 2010)

*The Painting Begins*

Well the title says it all, I've finally begun painting my Dark Angels. I was originally going to stick exactly to the colour scheme represented on the front cover of 'Purging of Kadillus' the book I'm basing this DA army upon, however I soon changed my mind as I wanted to try something more 'different' so to speak. One of my main reasons for this however is that I don't personally like the orange/red trim commonly shown on Dark Angels.

With Belial leading the forces on Kadillus and his links to the Deathwing at the time (the book is set before he becomes master of the Deathwing, while he is in command of the 3rd company) I wanted to represent this connection to the Deathwing surrounding the 3rd companies commander. I decided to paint all the veterans with bone coloured trim on their armour. I don't know how this is going to look in the end but I think the shoulder pad below works rather well. This is also my first time painting green armour so my highlighting might not be perfect.

Dark Angels Veteran;



















As You can see I painted the trim of the shoulder pad in the same way as the wreath upon the shoulder pad itself. This is the same Method I'm planning on using on my own Deathwing Terminators and will hopefully tie in the whole force together. 










I also spent some time on the base above making the flagstones around the edge, I did this with 2 coats of badab black wash and hopefully it has achieved the desired effect.

C&C welcome guys and I hope my efforts with the 3rd company so far don't disappoint

Melsaphim


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

A tidy looking shoulder-pad there. The green looks good.

The only minor niggle is that there a pale stripe on the some of the inside of the trim where the highlight has gone in a little far; possibly some Devlan Mud with a thin brush would bring it back down without affecting the green.

I think the flags look better with the wash on as well.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Looking good so far man! I really like the bone colors alongside the green. Dave already hit the one little issue that I had so I wont repeat. Keep up the good work!


----------



## aquatic_foible (Mar 17, 2010)

As a DA player myself, it's always nice to see another taking up the 1st Legion! I'll only echo Dave and Midge's comments, and add that I look forward to seeing some finished minis...


----------

